# wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !



## HD4ever (25. September 2013)

*http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...oh-fehmarn-ostsee-zwei-angler-werden-vermisst*

ich geb zu das sich mein Mitleid inzwischen gegen null tendiert ... wenn ich schon lese mit 3m Schlauchboot ohne Motor aufs Meer rausgerudert #q#q#q
Bei so einem Leichtsinn kann man sich besser gleich vorn Zug schmeißen, das geht schneller ....
Mein Beileid den Angehörigen !


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Fast alles wird heutzutage ausgerottet, nur leider Dummheit 
nicht. #q


----------



## Ossipeter (25. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Nun macht mal langsam! Man weiß ja nur, dass sie vermisst werden!


----------



## volkerm (25. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Ich habe in 6 Jahren MV zu viel erlebt, um den Kopf noch zu schütteln. Jedes Jahr die selben Dramen. Mitleid geht mir- ausser für die Angehörigen- ab.


----------



## volkerm (25. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Peter, die Temperaturen der Ostsee sind bekannt. Die Überlebensmöglichkeit dabei auch. Fast niemand ertrinkt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Bleibt locker Leute, die sind bestimmt einfach nur in die schwedischen Schären gerudert und fangen da ein paar Hechte und rudern dann zurück.


----------



## volkerm (25. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Stefan, auf See kannst Du nicht eben rechts ranfahren. Das ist eine andere Nummer als Auto. Falls dort draussen etwas schief läuft, ist es zeitnah tödlich.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*



> Schlimm was da wieder für Kosten produziert
> werden um diese Idioten zu suchen.



Das ist ja wohl egal!
Hierzulande werden z.B. jährlich zigtausend Suffköppe therapiert und zwar genau so auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit, da werden die paar rausend Euro für eine Suchaktion auch drinn sein!
Schlimmer finde ich, dass bei solchen Suchaktionen eventuell auch Helfer ihren A.... riskieren!

Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (25. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Jürgen,

es geht primär nicht um Suffköppe- oder doch? In 90% der privaten Bootsunglücke ist meines Wissens Alkohol im Spiel.
Man darf das mal extrapolieren.

Gruss

Volker


----------



## Taxidermist (25. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*



> es geht primär nicht um Suffköppe- oder doch? In 90% der privaten Bootsunglücke ist meines Wissens Alkohol im Spiel.



@Volker
Die Suffköppe sollten nur als Vergleich herhalten, für ebenso von der Allgemeinheit finanzierten "Idioten", die selbst an ihrer Lage schuld sind!
An die Verknüpfung von Alkoholmißbrauch mit Bootsunfällen habe ich dabei gar nicht gedacht.Dies war mir auch so nicht bekannt!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Wir haben zur Zeit ca. 6 Windstärken. Und auf Fehmarn hast du zwar überall eine Ecke wo du im Windschatten bist, aber wenn du da rauskommst dann hast du innerhalb von kürzester Zeit ordentliche Wellen und evtl. auch heftige Strömung. Da ist dann nichtmehr viel mit gegen an paddeln. Und dann ist das ganze nurnoch eine Frage der Zeit, bis eine Welle das Boot mal zum Kentern bringt, oder zumindest rüberschwappt und die Besatzung durchnässt und kühlt.

Sicher sind die Kommentare hier hart. Aber irgendwie auch gerechtfertigt, wenn in diesem Forum hat noch niemals irgendeiner einen Fehler gemacht...

Trotzdem bleibt zu sagen, das es (und grade für Leut die vor Ort arbeiten, also ein wenig was wissen sollten) schon heftig leichtsinnig ist, sich mit einem unmotorisierten Schlauchboot rauszuwagen.

Vielleicht kommen die ja noch irgendwo am Trollegrund an...ist ja östliche Strömung. Dann haben die auf jedenfall den (Höllen)Ritt ihres Lebens hinter sich. Ich glaube aber nichtmehr daran, das da noch ein Grund zur Hoffnung besteht. Temperatur bei ca. 12 Grad und schnell mal +1m hohe Wellen...


----------



## volkerm (25. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

@ Jürgen-

die Quote liegt dort; mehrfach von Wassersherriffs und Bootsschulen bestätigt. Das geht nicht. Nichtmal ein Bier für den grossen Fisch- als Verantwortlicher an Bord.
Nach der Nummer- immer gerne- so sehe ich das.

Gruss

Volker


----------



## Taxidermist (25. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Sehr ungünstig für die zwei "Helden" kommt noch hinzu, dass sie ein Gefährt in Tarnfarbe (grün) benutzen und so die Suche nicht unerheblich erschweren!

Jürgen


----------



## Ossipeter (25. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Allrounder 27
Hoffe du behältst recht.


----------



## volkerm (25. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Auch darum trägt mein Kajak rot. Den Fischen ist es egal- aber der Rest sieht mehr.


----------



## HD4ever (26. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

ich tippe statt 90% Alkohol ; eher 90 % purer Leichtsinn - zumindest bei den verunglückten Bootsanglern....
entweder fehlende oder gar nicht vorhandene Ausrüstung ... oder auch ausschalten des gesunden Menschenverstandes wegen paar Fischen ....
die fishhunter spezies haben garantiert keine schwimmweste dabei ....


----------



## Dorschfutzi (26. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Muss nicht immer Alkohol sein, bin auch schon mal aus meinem Schlauchboot raus gefallen, schuld war eine große Welle die ich übersehen habe, zum Glück hatte ich eine Schwimmweste und war mit einer Leine verbunden. Manchmal kann man gar nicht so blöd denken wie das kommt. 
Das war in der Bretagne auf dem Atlantik bei aufkommenden Sturm wo ich schnell in den Hafen wollte. ( Glück muss man haben):vik:

Gruß Kalle


----------



## HD4ever (26. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

es geht doch nicht darum das wir die Daumen drücken das die 2 gefunden werden. Hoffen tun wir das sicher alle !
Normal kommt aber auch niemand auf die Idee mit ner Mofa auf die Autobahn auf zu fahren - nur wenn es um nen paar Fische geht setzt bei manchen leider der gesunde Menschenverstand aus #d

Wer nicht richtig ausgerüstet ist hat auf dem Meer eigendlich nichts zu suchen ....


----------



## inselkandidat (26. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

tja, ohne Motor mit nem Schlauchi auf die Ostsee - bei 6 Bft ein Selbstmordkommando#d...ich war schon bei 6 bft mit dem Kajak auf den Fjorden unterwegs, wenn da die Kräfte nachlassen ist auch da Schluss mit lustig...Wahrscheinlich hats die beiden umgeschmissen - den Rest kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen...
Es sind nicht die Ersten und werden nicht die Letzten sein, die Unwissenheit auf der Ostsee mit dem Leben bezahlen..


----------



## Chefkoch85 (26. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Hi,

Eigentlich wollt ich zu dem Thema wie schon so oft aufm ab Nix schreiben da zum einen  einige hier ja die Weisheit gepachtet haben und ich zum anderen von der seefahrt keine Ahnung habe.

Was ich hier jedoch lesen muss lässt mir keine andere Wahl.

Klar war es dumm von den beiden mit dem schlauchboot bei starkem Wind aufs Meer zu fahren.
Klar war es dumm das dann auch noch ohne Motor und Sicherheitsausrüstung (wobei hier ja noch der Beweis fehlt) zu tun.

Ich kann es jedoch nicht verstehen das hier gemotzt wird nur weil die beiden so nen dummen Fehler gemacht haben. Vielleicht wollten sie ja Nur 100m vorm Strand angeln (was wohl auch gerne mal mitm bellyboat gemacht wird und gaar nicht dumm ist), wurden von der Strömung erfasst und hinaus getragen? 
Man weiß es nicht.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das hier vielleicht ein Familienmitglied mitlesen könnten. Denjenigen der einer verzweifelten Ehefrau das ins Gesicht sagt was hier zum Teil großspurig vom Stapel gelassen wird möcht ich sehen.

Versteht mich nicht falsch auch ich finde die ganze Geschichte saudämlich jedoch sollte meiner Meinung nach ein Mindestmaß an Solidarität und vor allem Pietät gewahrt werden.

Ach und irgendwas von persönlichen angriffen hab ich glaub Ich auch mal in den Forenregeln gelesen.

So das müsste jetzt sein.

Grüßla


----------



## volkerm (26. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Nehmt bitte mal die Emotionen raus. Was wir schreiben, sollte positiv Menschen dazu bewegen, sich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen. Oft baut man mit Anklagen ein "jetzt erst recht, ging ja immer gut" auf. Wer hier eigentlich hat ein wasserdichtes UKW- Funkgerät samt Lizenz an Bord? DAS ist auf der Ostsee nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Richtig - sonst hagelts hier Punkte und Sperren!!!
Geht's eigentlich noch??
Das Derbste gelöscht...


----------



## Angler_Nico (26. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*



volkerma schrieb:


> Nehmt bitte mal die Emotionen raus. Was wir schreiben, sollte positiv Menschen dazu bewegen, sich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen. Oft baut man mit Anklagen ein "jetzt erst recht, ging ja immer gut" auf. Wer hier eigentlich hat ein wasserdichtes UKW- Funkgerät samt Lizenz an Bord? DAS ist auf der Ostsee nicht zu verachten.



Wir haben immer ein Wasserdichtes Handy mit an Board !!!
Das soltle das mindeste sein was man neben Signalpistole
dabei hat...

Nummer 124124 ganz Wichtig !!!

:m:m


----------



## Stulle (27. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtig - sonst hagelts hier Punkte und Sperren!!!
> Geht's eigentlich noch??
> Das Derbste gelöscht...



Das ist schon gelöscht |bigeyes

Ich denke auch das die 2 mehr als genug gestraft sind,auch wenn sie überleben. Da muss man nicht aus der warmen Stube hinterher treten selbst wenn manche damit recht haben


----------



## Dorschfutzi (27. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*



Stulle schrieb:


> Das ist schon gelöscht |bigeyes
> 
> Ich denke auch das die 2 mehr als genug gestraft sind,auch wenn sie überleben. Da muss man nicht aus der warmen Stube hinterher treten selbst wenn manche damit recht haben



Hast RECHT, ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele schon Mist auf der Straße gebaut haben trotz Führerschein.
Braucht nur mal in den NEUEN BUNDESLÄNDERN auf den Landstraßen fahren, jeder 10. Baum hat ein Kreutz.:c


----------



## Franky (27. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Gibt es eigentlich neue Infos??? Hat man die Vermissten inzwischen gefunden???


----------



## ...andreas.b... (27. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Mit 'nem kleinen Schlauchboot und dann noch ohne Motor auf die Ostsee ist schon sehr, sehr leichtsinnig.

Aber egal! Wie lange werden die jetzt vermißt? Vier Tage?
Ich wünsche den beiden, dass sie irgendwo durchnäßt und zerzaust angetrieben oder gefunden werden, lebend und leidlich gesund!


----------



## HD4ever (27. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

:-(  fast wie befürchtet 

http://www.fehmarn24.de/lokales/fehmarn/angler-bleiben-weiter-vermisst-3135069.html


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. September 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Tja, was soll man dazu sagen, außer: Tragisch, aber auf See hast du immer etwas Schwund.


----------



## wojti (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

http://www.abendblatt.de/region/article121081200/Vermisster-Angler-tot-vor-Daenemark-gefunden.html


----------



## AAlfänger (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Moin,moin
Nachdem nun ein Angler gefunden wurde,fragt man sich,war das die Sache wert? Mit Sicherheit nicht! Wegen ein paar Fischen wurde hier das Leben riskiert. Ohne jetzt den großen Zeigefinger zu heben und besserwisserig zu sein sollte dieses Unglück doch für jeden Anlaß sein, sein Tun zu überdenken!
Einfach nur mein Mitgefühl für die Angehörigen für den schmerzhaften Verlust!

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## djoerni (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

......


----------



## simmi321 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Traurige Angelegenheit


----------



## Torskfisk (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Ixch hatte auchl überlegt und wollte viel dazu sagen....
aber NEIN!
2 Freunde sind aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach gestorben.
Ihnen jetzt noch irgendetwas vorzuwerfen ist ist nicht rühmlich!
Vielmehr sollten wir das zum Anlass nehmen, unser eigenes Tun zu überdenken und anderen dabei zu helfen, sollten diese etwas ähnliches tun wollen!!
Den Angehörigen mein tiefstes Mitgefühl und ganz viel Kraft für die nächste Zeit!!


----------



## Junky (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: wieder 2 Bootsangler auf Fehmarn vermisst !*

Solche Aktionen sind der Grund warum ich maximal mit meiner Watbüx in die Ostsee steige, denn wenn du da mal verloren gehst, dann war es dass mit einem. 

Mein Beileid!


----------

